# Dual Canadian US Citizen question about claiming annuities, TFSA and CSB



## ConfusedCdnUSres (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi I am still considered a US citizen although I've been living in Canada for several decades. I am also a Canadian citizen and file taxes, work and own a home here.

I received a Canadian t4a for my Cdn annuity payments received for the year and I'm unsure where I would claim that on my US return. Do I need to claim it at all?

Also I've been reading everyone else's posts about their TFSA and mine is not a trust but considered a deposit account, would I still need to file a 3520?

Oh and I've got a CSB (Canada Savings Bond). Other then my FBAR would I need to file anything extra for that?

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canadian law requires all Canadians declare their world income, including annuity income and CSB income. Should some income come from USA for example you should declare it on both Tax returns. There is an agreement in place between the countries to offset taxes paid in the other country, so no double taxation.


----------



## ConfusedCdnUSres (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes I know, I'm filing both my US and my Canadian returns. I just need to know which forms on my US return I need to fill out for my Canadian annuity, TFSA and CSB. So if someone could help me out with form numbers specifically that would be fantastic! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pacifica (Oct 19, 2011)

@ConfusedCdnUSRes,

Try your question on this site's ExpatTax forum at this link:
Expat Tax - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad
Good chance someone there will know.


----------

